# adding highlights to eyes



## Hair Bear (Feb 22, 2007)

I took a few shots at the weekend, some i like some not so.

On a couple the eyes look a little dead because there is no highlight

I've added a little in were I thought I could get away with it.

I did a simple window style reflection than fuzzed it to llok like the picture

Whats your thoughts on this and if you do it what type of highlight do you add in?


----------



## EOS_JD (Feb 22, 2007)

Can you show us?


----------

